

Show HN: CampusHero.com - our relaunch - bgnm2000
http://www.campushero.com

======
bgnm2000
I launched this app as a side project with a friend in 2008. Didn't touch it
for 5 years - but it continued to generate enough revenue to keep itself
online. Decided it was time to give it a little more serious effort, focusing
on the things that had the most success with the initial site.

Here is v1: [http://ejnash.com/campushero/](http://ejnash.com/campushero/)

